

IOS Safari page reloads driving me to drink - abruzzi

I just submitted the following feedback to Apple for the iPad.  To me this is the number one Achilles heel of this product, and I&#x27;d pay real money to anyone that can make a web browser to solve this:<p>I love most things about my iPad, but the was Safari constantly reloads pages is driving me to drink.<p>The following has happened to me more times than I care to admit:<p>1. Go to a forum, click to reply to a thread.<p>2. Type a five paragraph post clearly demonstrating your wit and wisdom.<p>3. Realize that your reference to Pericles doesn&#x27;t mention his birth and death date.<p>4. Open a new tab in Safari, and google Pericles. The google results will probably list his dates, so you don&#x27;t have to click past the results.<p>5.  Switch back to your witty and incisive post to add the dates---whoops, Safari has to reload the page, and as a result, your lovingly crafted response that took an hour to get right is now gone.<p>(I probably spelled Pericles wrong, but I&#x27;m afraid to look it up)<p>--<p>My suggestion would have been much longer but that is as many characters as their feedback form allows.
======
frou_dh
You can at least mitigate this by copying long but unsent messages to the
clipboard. I somehow picked up that habit years ago on desktop computers,
probably because crashing and connection issues were common at the time.

------
porlw
I find this very annoying too. Also, if you have a bunch of tabs loaded ready
to read and you go out of signal range, you lose the pages!

I understand mobile browsers have a limited memory, but I don't see why they
can't cache the resources required for currently open tabs in the local file
system.

------
tonylemesmer
One of the biggest reasons I don't use iOS and also, why I downgraded from
Kitkat to 4.3 (what ever that's called) on Android because it started
happening on that in Chrome.

